# Squamous cell versus Ca in Situ



## bmanus (Mar 8, 2012)

Good Morning Forum,

I was wondering what would be the correct way to code a diagnosis of Squamous cell of the canthus in Situ. Would it be 173.12 or 232.1?
Thank you for your help with this matter.


----------



## missy874 (Mar 8, 2012)

232.1


----------



## LTPerez (Mar 8, 2012)

*LTPerez CPC*

i believe you are correct with 173.12.


----------



## LTPerez (Mar 8, 2012)

*LTPerez cpc*

after thinking about it a little more. i have to agree with the 232.1


----------



## bmanus (Mar 8, 2012)

What is the deciding factor?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Apr 6, 2012)

I feel it would be 173.12 specifically.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 6, 2012)

It would be the 232.1 if the path report indicated it is in-situ.  The difference is a squamous cell is an invasive cancer which will grow and will metastasize to other areas and other organs, however when the cells are detected early before they develop metastatic tendencies then they call it in-situ.  Excision then is definitive therapy and the patient no longer has the cancer nor needs any additional therapy..as they know all the cancer is gone since they caught it in- situ


----------



## kb26coder (Apr 9, 2012)

Debra is correct...go check the neoplasm grid in the alphabetic index, and will see that "neoplasm of skin (canthus); carcinoma in situ" would be code 232.1.


----------

